# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Sell UP Plus ! 2   ( good condition )

## botio

USED UP Plus ! 2 ( good condition)

*Sell for $ 500 USD.

original  price is $1299

1.With Zebra Plate (valued $35 dollars), for take of  printing easier and no need glue or tape anymore. 

2.Easy to use.

3. Can be printed with both PLA and ABS.

sumeexx@gmail.com

Location :  Los Angeles Down town, CA 90013

*_Shipment fee is not included._

----------

